

IPhone satisfaction at 75%; closest competitors Samsung, HTC at 47% - jacobr
http://www.changewaveresearch.com/articles/2012/smart_phones_20120109.html

======
jacobr
If you compared the iPhone with Samsung and HTC premium devices at similar
prices as the iPhone, I believe the results would be slightly different.
Detailed statistics might be in the full report, but it's $499.

